# Met opera '18-'19



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

viewed this on twitter: 2 mins ago
https://meetmeattheopera.com/metropolitan-opera-season-201819/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What about it? What am I missing?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Aida_, _Carmen_, _Traviata_, and _Fille du régiment_ in HD AGAIN when they could screen _Pelléas et Mélisande _and _Mefistofele_? At least we're getting _Dialogues des Carmélites_.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

NickFuller said:


> _Aida_, _Carmen_, _Traviata_, and _Fille du régiment_ in HD AGAIN when they could screen _Pelléas et Mélisande _and _Mefistofele_?


That _is _ frustrating!


----------

